# table de mixage pour iphone



## fredada (22 Mars 2010)

bonsoir,

une idée de bonne table de mixage sur le store ?
fredo


----------



## fredada (5 Juillet 2010)

quelqu'un aurait une petite piste ?

Il me faudrait ça rapidement pour passer de la musique dans une soirée...

merci d'avance, fredo


----------



## fredada (9 Juillet 2010)

siouplait, vous auriez pas une petite idée ?


----------



## Pédrolinno (9 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas l'appli REMOTE pour itunes ?


----------



## Pooki (10 Juillet 2010)

Tu veux quoi exactement?
-Une appli te permettant de mixer plusieurs platines
-Une appli te permettant de choisir de la musique qui ne se trouve pas sur ton iPhone
-Une appli te permettant de choisir de la musique sur ton iPhone


----------



## fredada (12 Juillet 2010)

oui c'est cela, simuler 2 ou 3 platines pour mixer la musique ipod qui devient un auxiliaire branché à un ampli et des enceintes.
En bref pouvoir simplement enchainer 2 morceaux sans blanc entre les 2,
transition comme sur une vraie table de mix en fondu enchainé.


----------



## itako (12 Juillet 2010)

Touch DJ 2 me semble pas mal dans le genre.


----------



## fredada (13 Juillet 2010)

heeuu dans le genre DJ il y a des centaines d'apps,
dont une grande partie sont faites pour faire du mix avec des samples, du loop et je ne sais quels autres possibilités.

Donc pour trouver ce qui ressemblerait juste à une simple table de mix pour enchainer 2 morceau de l'ipod, le truc tout bête quoi... pas évident dutout... 

ou je m'y prends comme un âne ? ce qui serait possible aussi


----------



## fredada (16 Juillet 2010)

Remote permet il de mixer 2 morceaux avec un fondu enchaîné tout simple ?


----------



## fredada (22 Juillet 2010)

Remote permet il de mixer 2 morceaux avec un fondu enchaîné tout simple ?


----------



## fredada (6 Septembre 2010)

Y a un connaisseur dans la salle ?
pour me conseiller une apps table de mixage toute simple,
qui permette juste de mixer 2 ou 3 morceaux dans les morceaux de mon iphone (je connecte l'iphone à un ampli et des enceintes, c'est tout).

nb = pas besoin d'effets, de loop, de scratch ou autre effets...

merci d'avance


----------



## fredada (8 Septembre 2010)

décidément j'ai pas de chance sur ce sujet...

il faut comprendre que personne ne sait cela ?
j'ai posté ce sujet en mars et rien trouvé depuis...

snif


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Septembre 2010)

Y'as pas une options de fondu entre 2 chanson sur votre lecteur ?


----------



## fredada (8 Septembre 2010)

eureka y a qq !! 

oui il y a une option de fondu mais ce n'est pas la même chose que de pouvoir mixer à un moment précis... 

Sur le store il y a plein de choses dans le genre mais plein d'options inutiles pour moi et complexes...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (8 Septembre 2010)

Et si tu faisais tes mix avant ta soirée ? T'aurai plus qu'a balancer le truc sans t'en occuper ? A moins que tu veuille te tranformer en Dj pour faire le mac


----------



## fredada (8 Septembre 2010)

bof bof une soirée ça se prépare mais il y a bcp d'impro selon l'humeur du moment.
Le top c'est vraiment une table de mix en live,
mais je sèche, j'ai beau parcourir le store, il y en a des centaines,
il faudrait en acheter plein et les tester, cho cho...

Faudrait qu'un DJ passe par là... sos :rateau:


----------



## itako (8 Septembre 2010)

J'ai quand même l'impression de passer pour un gros débile fantomatique là ?


----------



## fredada (9 Septembre 2010)

En fait Touch DJ 2 n'a pas de commentaires sur le store,
+ j'ai pas réussi à savoir si cette apps marche qu'en wifi = ce que je ne veux pas.


Je recherche juste une apps simulant 2 platines à l'écran,
jouant simultanément 2 morceaux de l'iphone, 
comme 2 platines relié à une table de mix + boutons de volume + pistes droite et gauche.
Le tout relié à mon ampli, c'est  tout bêbête... mais si dur à trouver qu'il doit y avoir une raison...


----------



## itako (9 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux utiliser les morceaux sur ton iphone, faut juste que le log créé l'onde de ta track, donc tu dois préparer ton set.

Et pourquoi ne pas simplement utiliser ton macbook ?


----------



## fredada (9 Septembre 2010)

" faut juste que le log créé l'onde de ta track, donc tu dois préparer ton set "

heuu... tu peux traduire cette phrase STP  ?


----------



## itako (9 Septembre 2010)

Tu sélectionnes ta chanson, ensuite l'app va analyser ton mp3 pour créer sa waveform, donc il est préférable de préparer un petit groupe de chanson, de prendre son temps pour analyser chaques mp3, et c'est partit.


----------



## sylvie82 (24 Novembre 2010)

aucun logiciel sera meilleur que les logiciels comme traktor ou autre j'utilise que lui ... j'ai vu des appli pour mixer mais je me vois pas mixer mes son sous iphone lool

si non j'ai vu dj (mixeur de mp3) mais il faut que tu creer une playlist sous itune ou alors party mixer ou dj mixer 3 après je les connait pas comme je te dis je mix pas sous iphone mais sous snow léopard avec traktor


----------



## filaton (24 Novembre 2010)

Dommage, je suis en plein développement d'une application comme celle que tu recherches, mais elle est encore bien loin d'être finie&#8230;


----------

